# HELP!! i think my ferret is pregnant!



## lulabell (Apr 14, 2009)

about 3 weeks ago one of my ferrets died and we needed a friend of two for my remaining ferret. so we went to a rescue and we got two girls.
one of the girls has a large stomoch that hangs quite low her nipples are large. she is following the other two arround biting them and licking them insainely she will not leave them alone we only got her on sunday and im quite worried can any one give me any help. i was told she was spayed but im not so sure now would love the help.


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi she may be having a phantom pregnancy best thing to do is separate the female into another cage give her a teddy and some bedding till it passes which rescue did she come from may be worth asking them to make sure she defo spayed.

sent u a pm


----------

